# JCheckBox - Ist die Abfrage wirklich so umständlich ?



## Heinz Schenker (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Java-Gemeinde, Kurzhalsgiraffen und andere Tiere des Waldes,


Kann es wirklich sein, daß es keine vernünftige Methode gibt, um den Zustand einer JCheckbox auszulesen ?

Also so nach dem Motto: 

```
JCheckbox c1 = new JCheckbox();

int zustand = c1.getCheckBoxState();
```

Und bei 0 oder 1 ist das Kreuz gesetzt oder nicht.

Ich hab mir schier einen rausgebrochen und das mit einem itemListener und einem ActionListener zusammen realisiert, weil ich weg war - ohne Internetanschluß.

Mich interessiert doch nicht, WANN die Checkbox angeklickt wird, sondern NUR der EndZustand.

Da muß es doch was geben...


----------



## Heinz Schenker (20. Mai 2008)

Ich bins nochmal: Der obige Code geht so NICHT !!!

Das wünsche ich mir gerne, aber so geht es halt nicht.

Wie macht man das ?


----------



## SlaterB (20. Mai 2008)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/javax/swing/AbstractButton.html#isSelected()


----------



## Heinz Schenker (20. Mai 2008)

Danke !
.exe -
Du bist ein SCHATZ und hast Dir ein Bier verdient !

Stell ein Glas unter deinen USB-Anschluß und gib ein

zapfzapf -m=1 Liter -a=5,0% -t=Weizen

aber nur 1 Liter, gell. Und komm nicht auf die Idee, Dir 50 Liter Schnaps runterzuladen


----------

